# Machida Karate's New SIG Request!!!!



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Sup guys as much as i love Representing Machida Drinking Urine i was looking request for a Machida Karate sig with Machida practicing Karate or maybe even both Chinzo and Lyoto or even Yoshizo Machida with them all, get Creative if you feel up to it!

Thanks in advance if someone attempts :thumb02: Id love to offer i bunch of Credits but i never have shit for Credits.....

All i can give is Sig credit and being my Homie fo Life!! :drink01::drink01::drink01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll see what I can do buddy


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Sup guys as much as i love Representing Machida Drinking Urine i was looking request for a Machida Karate sig with Machida practicing Karate or maybe even both Chinzo and Lyoto or even Yoshizo Machida with them all, get Creative if you feel up to it!
> 
> Thanks in advance if someone attempts :thumb02: Id love to offer i bunch of Credits but i never have shit for Credits.....
> 
> All i can give is Sig credit and being my Homie fo Life!! :drink01::drink01::drink01:


Gave it a try!










If you want it..it's yours!

No credits needed buddy. I have enough!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I'll see what I can do buddy


Thanks Buddy :thumb02:





limba said:


> Gave it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude thats bad ass i will def use this one at the end of this thread if its still my favorite. I love the background and how you got everyone in it that i wanted :thumb02:

Only thing i can think i would want differently is to have pics of them training, but other then that its spot on


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Limba, that looks really, really cool :thumb03:

Looking forward to the other pieces :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Thanks Buddy :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey..time is of no essence...
I'll try other models the next days!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Hey..time is of no essence...
> I'll try other models the next days!



Looking forward to them :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Looking forward to them :thumb02:


Wanted to try out some polaroid style effect...

:confused02: I am a bit confused about it...

telling a story thru the sig: the beginning, the family, the title..something like that


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Wanted to try out some polaroid style effect...
> 
> :confused02: I am a bit confused about it...
> 
> telling a story thru the sig: the beginning, the family, the title..something like that


Dude i love it! And appreciate the time and thought you put into it :thumb02: 

And im going to be out for a few days so thanks in advance for anyone who still tries, and for now im using this Sig, i love it :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Man MK I'm sorry I totally forgot about this! Been busy and was doing my entry for GC2. Apologies.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Man MK I'm sorry I totally forgot about this! Been busy and was doing my entry for GC2. Apologies.



SHAME ON YOU!!!  Np buddy! Its nice of you to even volunteer!


EDIT: Thanks Again to ALL to are giving it a try! And i will be closing this Thread at 1/25


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a Machida one which I won't use ... take iit if you want it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Did another Machida sig!

Him training with his dad and his brothers in the background.

Plus i tried to incorporate the two sides of Lyoto: karate and MMA.

It's yours buddy.

Use it whenever you want to...if you like it of course.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> I had a Machida one which I won't use ... take iit if you want it.


Thanks buddy ill try to use them all!



limba said:


> Did another Machida sig!
> 
> Him training with his dad and his brothers in the background.
> 
> ...



NICE! I really like this one limba! Your really getting it down i love it!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Limba our new GFX Star raise02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Limba our new GFX Star raise02:


I know right? Hes got some skillz


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I know right? Hes got some skillz


He's incredible!!!

Everybody said 4 or even 5 people in one sig is not possible.. well see what he did there for us


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry, my work is poor. Limba, nice work


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Limba is improving for sure.

As for the 4-5 people in a sig, the reason most don't like doing it is cause we've been doing graphics for a really really, really long time now, and cutting out all the renders is too much effort.

Also, the max sig limit is 420 X 220. Limba, make sure you make the sigs by that size and no bigger.

You guys will have to resize the sigs, as both of yours are over the limit.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

M.C said:


> Limba is improving for sure.
> 
> As for the 4-5 people in a sig, the reason most don't like doing it is cause we've been doing graphics for a really really, really long time now, and cutting out all the renders is too much effort.
> 
> ...


Wait, you actually cut them out? Why not use a psd site. Usually they have good renders. I don't like it because usually it's hard to find two shots of different fighters with the same lighting. It bugs me if its off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba made my sweet sig too


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> Limba is improving for sure.
> 
> As for the 4-5 people in a sig, the reason most don't like doing it is cause we've been doing graphics for a really really, really long time now, and cutting out all the renders is too much effort.
> 
> ...


Thanks M.C !

About the sig size: for some strange reason i keep doing them in 450x220(190). 
Maybe it's because i have layers set at 450, after doing sigs for the graphics competitions.

But i resized the sigs i made.

As far as doing a sig with 4-5 people in it, the main problem would be fitting all the renders in the sig, and blending them the right way, without hurting the overall appearence of the sig.

But, in the end, there is always a way to make it happen.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Thanks M.C !
> 
> About the sig size: for some strange reason i keep doing them in 450x220(190).
> Maybe it's because i have layers set at 450, after doing sigs for the graphics competitions.
> ...



Thats cause your pro :thumbsup:


----------

